# new frames



## karlch (Jul 14, 2010)

can anyone tell me if they will be any new frames released for 2011?
as im in the market for a new one and have a eye for the r3sl but will hang on if a new one is in the pipeline.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow (Jul 3, 2009)

How about the R5CA 
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/frame/2011-cervelo-r5ca-8030.html


----------



## parker3375 (May 6, 2008)

New frames should be out in august. No r3sl this year though. They're replacing it with an r5 made over seas.


----------



## brothekendrick (Aug 12, 2010)

Does anyone know what the Cervelo S1 2011 frames look like? If so, would you mind posting a sneak peek? I really like the paint scheme for the 2009 S1, but not so much for the 2010s. Thanks for all your help..


----------



## parker3375 (May 6, 2008)

Unfortunately there isn't an s1 anymore. The model has been discontinued. I personally have a 2009 58cm frameset for sale though...


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 17, 2008)

Any dealers or other riders want to chime in with any info on the 2011 Cervelo frames? Color or spec changes? New or discontinued frames? Pricing? Anything? These two forums have a bit of info but can anyone confirm or add to them? Thanks

http://forums.cervelo.com/forums/t/6689.aspx and http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=75884


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Many new colors and lots of new specs for the R series. The R series gets a fairly substantial overhaul from what I've heard.

Not so much for the S series. More new paints and maybe some more improvements to internal routing, but nothing significant.

P4 gets some changes, rest of P series gets refreshed (this I'm less certain about, but there will be some changes to the line)

Heard that TT bikes will likely come first with road bikes coming after? October-November.


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> How about the R5CA
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/frame/2011-cervelo-r5ca-8030.html


I'm happy with my R3-SL but do love the paint job...I need a $10K frame like I need a whack in the head. Beautiful frame however...


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 17, 2008)

Just talked to the owner of my lbs and he confirmed that not only is the aluminum S1 being discontinued, but the aluminum P1 is being discontinued as well. I wonder if this will possibly bring down the prices of any of the other models (ie. S2, P2, RS) so that Cervelo still has an entry level bike?


----------



## lee16 (Aug 21, 2010)

I doubt it.


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 17, 2008)

Double post


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are some pics I came across of the 2011 R3: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=249908&id=53162960714&ref=mf


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

parker3375 said:


> Unfortunately there isn't an s1 anymore.


Well that stinks. Most of the Cervelos I see are S1's. I see an occasional R series, but mostly S1's. I was even close to buying one myself, but wasn't interested in the dated Ulteggra group.


----------

